# Videogame Music Recommendations?



## BenG

Been really getting into some modern, videogame scores and already came across a couple of gems  
Looking for some suggestions a la John Paesano's Spiderman, Gordy Haab's Stawars, etc.

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## purple

Check out the other star wars soundtracks. Knights of the old republic 2, the old republic MMO, the force unleashed. I'm sure there are others I have forgotten about.

Also world of warcraft.


----------



## Consona

Why modern? Age has nothing to do with quality.

Heroes of Might and Magic 3. Age of Wonders 1.


----------



## Henu

purple said:


> Also world of warcraft.



Always World of Warcraft.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer

Off the top of my head - some here are more recent, others a bit older:

Journey; Banner Saga; many others - Austin Wintory
God of War - Bear McCreary
Ori and the Blind Forest - Gareth Coker
The Witcher 3 (+expansions) - Marcin Przybyłowicz, Mikołaj Stroiński, Percival
Assassins Creed Origins - Sarah Schachner
Assassins Creed 2 - Jesper Kyd
Doom (2016) - Mick Gordon
Dead Space trilogy, Far Cry Primal, Tomb Raider - Jason Graves
Risk of Rain - Chris Christodolou
Horizon Zero Dawn - Joris de Man
Diablo II - Matt Uelmen
The Last of Us - Gustav Santaolalla
Medal of Honor European Assault - Christopher Lennertz
Dragon Age Inquisition - Trevor Morris
Call of Duty WWII - Wilbert Roget
Mass Effect - Jack Wall, Sam Hulick
Skyrim, Oblivion - Jeremy Soule

And


Henu said:


> Always World of Warcraft.


----------



## CT

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> Journey; Banner Saga; many others - Austin Wintory



Abzû can't be missed either.



Mihkel Zilmer said:


> Skyrim, Oblivion - Jeremy Soule



Morrowind too!


----------



## philamelian

Maybe this will be a bit dated now but Jessica Curry's Everybodys Gone to Rapture is just amazing. 
I am also a big fan of anything Jasper Kyd does... Borderland 3 is made available on streaming recently.
Witcher Wild Hunt's music is phenomenal.


----------



## Piotrek K.

Outcast by Lennie Moore. Much more than just a game soundtrack. Brilliant symphonic work.


----------



## doctoremmet

Alien Isolation by @christianhenson

And all C=64 stuff done by Rob Hubbard. Really, that guy has done amazing stuff with just the four SID voices...


----------



## Bear Market

I love everything by Austin Wintory, I think he is brilliant.

If you're into more hybridy kind of stuff, I cannot recommend the soundtracks to Titanfall (1 and 2) enough. I think Stephen Barton knocked those out of the park!


----------



## MartinH.

doctoremmet said:


> Alien Isolation by @christianhenson



How did I not know that? I even finished that game, which is getting rare for me. The whole audio side of it was amazing.


----------



## Piotrek K.

I'd also add one of the best things Michael Giacchino ever did - Medal Of Honor: Frontline.


----------



## BenG

purple said:


> Check out the other star wars soundtracks. Knights of the old republic 2, the old republic MMO, the force unleashed. I'm sure there are others I have forgotten about.
> 
> Also world of warcraft.



Absolutely and have been delving into them for a few months already. Some stunning work and I would love to hear their take on a full-fledged SW film...

Also, appreciate the the WoW suggestion and will definitely check it out!


----------



## BenG

Consona said:


> Why modern? Age has nothing to do with quality.
> 
> Heroes of Might and Magic 3. Age of Wonders 1.



Yup, modern might not have been the best word! I was mainly looking for live, orchestral scores in lieu of sampled/midi based ones. Huge into the Zelda, Final Fantasy soundtracks as well which are definitely older...

I'll check these scores out asap too!


----------



## BenG

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> Off the top of my head - some here are more recent, others a bit older:
> 
> Journey; Banner Saga; many others - Austin Wintory
> God of War - Bear McCreary
> Ori and the Blind Forest - Gareth Coker
> The Witcher 3 (+expansions) - Marcin Przybyłowicz, Mikołaj Stroiński, Percival
> Assassins Creed Origins - Sarah Schachner
> Assassins Creed 2 - Jesper Kyd
> Doom (2016) - Mick Gordon
> Dead Space trilogy, Far Cry Primal, Tomb Raider - Jason Graves
> Risk of Rain - Chris Christodolou
> Horizon Zero Dawn - Joris de Man
> Diablo II - Matt Uelmen
> The Last of Us - Gustav Santaolalla
> Medal of Honor European Assault - Christopher Lennertz
> Dragon Age Inquisition - Trevor Morris
> Call of Duty WWII - Wilbert Roget
> Mass Effect - Jack Wall, Sam Hulick
> Skyrim, Oblivion - Jeremy Soule
> 
> And



Thank you and there is so much great stuff here! I'm familiar with some of these scores and it is amazing to discover the huge, quality soundtracks that are out there. I recently got back into gaming and the music has been such a pleasant surprise in several of these games. Thanks for the great list!


----------



## BenG

Piotrek K. said:


> I'd also add one of the best things Michael Giacchino ever did - Medal Of Honor: Frontline.




Great recommendation! I was aware of Lennertz's Medal of Honor score, so this should be fantastic as well!


----------



## BenG

doctoremmet said:


> Alien Isolation by @christianhenson
> 
> And all C=64 stuff done by Rob Hubbard. Really, that guy has done amazing stuff with just the four SID voices...




Very cool but really looking for orchestral works at the moment! Cool music nonetheless!!


----------



## BenG

Piotrek K. said:


> Outcast by Lennie Moore. Much more than just a game soundtrack. Brilliant symphonic work.




Geeez, was not expecting a full contemporary, orchestral work like that!!! What's the story behind this game/music? Hard to contemplate how such an amazing work made it's way into the media composing world...

Really, really cool.


----------



## d.healey

Grim Fandango


----------



## Nico

Music from Ark Survival Evolved



Love the soundtrack, love the games!


----------



## pawelmorytko

BenG said:


> Looking for some suggestions a la John Paesano's Spiderman, Gordy Haab's Stawars, etc.


Those are my recent favourites! Battlefront and Jedi Fallen Order have some amazing music.

Another suggestion of mine is Ori and the Will of the Wisps. 3 hours of beautiful music recorded at Air.


----------



## Bluemount Score

I listened and enjoyed the Horizon Zero Dawn Soundtrack lately


----------



## sIR dORT

The Halo 5 soundtrack has always been a favorite of mine.


----------



## BenG

pawelmorytko said:


> Those are my recent favourites! Battlefront and Jedi Fallen Order have some amazing music.
> 
> Another suggestion of mine is Ori and the Will of the Wisps. 3 hours of beautiful music recorded at Air.




Yes, created this thread for posts like this! Amazing music, thank you so much for sharing!!


----------



## BenG

Bluemount Score said:


> I listened and enjoyed the Horizon Zero Dawn Soundtrack lately




Yes, great soundtrack and beautiful game in general! This was actually the first RPG type game I played in a long while. Looking forward to the sequel...


----------



## Laddy

Some nice indie classics:

Fez
Super Meat Boy 
Braid


----------



## Scamper

In addition to the great recommendations, that are already there, here's a short list of some of my favorites:

*Broken Age* - Peter McConnell


*Hollow Knight* (similar to Ori and the Blind Forest) - Christopher Larkin


*Medal of Honor: Airborne* (also great next to Frontlines) - Michael Giacchino


*Starcraft II* is also fantastic next to World of Warcraft - Derek Duke, Glenn Stafford, Russell Brower, Neal Acree


*Fable* - Russell Shaw (main theme by Danny Elfman)


Now some Japanese soundtracks, which I love more and more:
*Ni No Kuni 1/2* - Joe Hisaishi


*Valkyria: Azure Revolution* - Yasunori Mitsuda








Sabanci & Company ~ Valkyria Revolution Original Soundtrack


VALKYRIA : Azure Revolution Original Soundtrack 蒼き革命のヴァルキュリア オリジナルサウンドトラック Aoki Kakumei no Valkyria Original Soundtrack Valkyria Revolution Original Soundtrack




www.youtube.com




*Gravity Rush 2* - Tanaka Kouhei








Gravity Rush 2 ost - Night Gale


Gravity Rush 2 ost - Night Gale Art by: あんべよしろう / @y_ambe - https://twitter.com/y_ambe - https://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=620448...




www.youtube.com




*Okami*








[Music] Okami - Kamiki Festival


Alright, party time! Since Orochi is slain, it's all over, right? Copyrights to Okami belong to former Clover, ReadyatDawn Studios (for Wii port), and ultima...




www.youtube.com




*NieR: Automata* - Keiichi Okabe, Keigo Hoashi








NieR Automata - City Ruins (Rays of Light) (Soundtrack OST)


Composed By - Keiichi Okabe support the devs and composer(s) - https://store.steampowered.com/app/524220/NieRAutomata/ https://www.playstation.com/en-us/game...




www.youtube.com





more indie and other games:
*The Vanishing of Ethan Carter* - Mikolai Stroinski








The Vanishing of Ethan Carter Soundtrack - Valley of the Blinding Mist







www.youtube.com




*Pyre (and Bastion, Transistor)* - Darren Korb








Pyre Original Soundtrack - Downside Ballad


Get the full OST at: http://store.supergiantgames.com/ Pyre on Steam: http://goo.gl/VGJMDN Pyre on PS4: https://goo.gl/wo36aq Note: We highly recommend playi...




www.youtube.com




*Neotokyo* - Ed Harrison








Ed Harrison - Tachi [Neotokyo OST]


320 kbps Track # 7 Disc # 1 Jinrai Ed Harrison's http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/neotokyo/id308384942 and his website/blog http://ghostiq.com/wordpress/ Neo...




www.youtube.com




*Anno 1404* (also 2070 and 1800)








ANNO 1404: Soundtrack - When Cultures Meet


Anno 1404 Venedig - Soundtrack




www.youtube.com





jazzy:
*Cuphead* - Kristofer Maddigan








Cuphead OST - The King's Court [Music]


Composers: Kris Maddigan StudioMDHR Entertainment




www.youtube.com




*Diggs Nightcrawler* - Jim Fowler








Diggsieland


From the Diggs Nightcrawler soundtrack - recorded at AIR Lyndhurst




soundcloud.com





electronic and chiptune, but also pretty great:
*Shovel Knight* - Jake Kaufman








Shovel Knight OST - Strike the Earth! Plains of Passage


Track 4 Artist - Jake Kaufman You can buy the official release of the soundtrack composed by Jake Kaufman at http://virt.bandcamp.com/album/shovel-knight-ori...




www.youtube.com




*Super Meat Boy *(and Binding of Isaac, Necrodancer) - Danny Baranowsky








Forest Funk (Ch 1 Light World)


Provided to YouTube by TuneCoreForest Funk (Ch 1 Light World) · Danny BaranowskySuper Meat Boy! - Official Special Edition Soundtrack℗ 2014 Danny BaranowskyR...




www.youtube.com


----------



## Consona

BenG said:


> Yup, modern might not have been the best word! I was mainly looking for live, orchestral scores in lieu of sampled/midi based ones. Huge into the Zelda, Final Fantasy soundtracks as well which are definitely older...
> 
> I'll check these scores out asap too!


Live is nice, but the original World of Warcraft was mainly samples and, like, what... 

HoMaM III is orchestral (samples) and composed by someone who knows how to write classical music, i.e. he does not *just* use orchestral sounds or make some orchestral soundscapes or quasi-structured "atmospheric "stuff or "modern" whatever, it's all fluent classical pieces based on strong motifs, and all those themes there are great.

Check out these town themes:


Dies Irae in the Necropolis theme 


And here's the whole soundtrack:



Heroes II and IV have fantastic music as well. Just listen to these sweet melodies!:





AoW1 is all samples, and not just some old sample libs, but it's all actually self-made samples! (Sampled from every possible source, like some one sound from some TV film or show and whatnot, put into the tracker as 1 shot sample, stretched across the keyboard, no round robins, no velocity layers, it's all just a collection of carefully sampled things.)
The amount of amazing themes in this soundtrack is astonishing.



Yea, give yourself 4 hours and listen to Heroes 3, 4 and Age of Wonders 1 soundtracks. The amount of superb and highly inspirational themetic stuff there is mindblowing.


----------



## purple

BenG said:


> Yup, modern might not have been the best word! I was mainly looking for live, orchestral scores in lieu of sampled/midi based ones. Huge into the Zelda, Final Fantasy soundtracks as well which are definitely older...
> 
> I'll check these scores out asap too!


If you're looking for live recordings and you want to check out WoW, maybe skip the original game. The expansions' soundtracks are all live recorded (with some electronics and im sure some loops and samples and stuff) but the original is mostly samples and recorded phrases and so on to my knowledge. My personal favorites are the wrath of the lich king and mists of pandaria expansions. What you might find helpful when just getting introduced, is to look for some compilations, as those will be more focused than the "full soundtracks" which usually include a lot of ambient stuff as well as several repeat versions of tracks, i.e. there is a full orchestra version, a woodwinds only version, and brass, and so on in the 10 hour "full soundtrack" versions. Compilations tend to focus on the really good tracks which are quintessential WoW music.


----------



## purple

Also, I'm sure others have said it, but Skyrim, Oblivion, Morrowind. All by jeremy soule, but the earlier you go in the franchise the more "sampley" it sounds, so I'd start with skyrim.


----------



## Mornats

I've liked:
Divinity: Original Sin
What Remains of Edith Finch
Samarost 3

And of course World of Warcraft


----------



## Billy Palmer

Lot's of my favourites are covered here now!

I'll add:


----------



## BenG

William Palmer said:


> Lot's of my favourites are covered here now!
> 
> I'll add:




Great music but this game was impossible! I think I only got 5 minutes in haha


----------



## pawelmorytko

BenG said:


> Great music but this game was impossible! I think I only got 5 minutes in haha


If you think that's hard you should try Sekiro...


----------



## BenG

Scamper said:


> In addition to the great recommendations, that are already there, here's a short list of some of my favorites:
> 
> *Broken Age* - Peter McConnell
> 
> 
> *Hollow Knight* (similar to Ori and the Blind Forest) - Christopher Larkin
> 
> 
> *Medal of Honor: Airborne* (also great next to Frontlines) - Michael Giacchino
> 
> 
> *Starcraft II* is also fantastic next to World of Warcraft - Derek Duke, Glenn Stafford, Russell Brower, Neal Acree
> 
> 
> *Fable* - Russell Shaw (main theme by Danny Elfman)
> 
> 
> Now some Japanese soundtracks, which I love more and more:
> *Ni No Kuni 1/2* - Joe Hisaishi
> 
> 
> *Valkyria: Azure Revolution* - Yasunori Mitsuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sabanci & Company ~ Valkyria Revolution Original Soundtrack
> 
> 
> VALKYRIA : Azure Revolution Original Soundtrack 蒼き革命のヴァルキュリア オリジナルサウンドトラック Aoki Kakumei no Valkyria Original Soundtrack Valkyria Revolution Original Soundtrack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gravity Rush 2* - Tanaka Kouhei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gravity Rush 2 ost - Night Gale
> 
> 
> Gravity Rush 2 ost - Night Gale Art by: あんべよしろう / @y_ambe - https://twitter.com/y_ambe - https://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=620448...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Okami*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Music] Okami - Kamiki Festival
> 
> 
> Alright, party time! Since Orochi is slain, it's all over, right? Copyrights to Okami belong to former Clover, ReadyatDawn Studios (for Wii port), and ultima...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NieR: Automata* - Keiichi Okabe, Keigo Hoashi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NieR Automata - City Ruins (Rays of Light) (Soundtrack OST)
> 
> 
> Composed By - Keiichi Okabe support the devs and composer(s) - https://store.steampowered.com/app/524220/NieRAutomata/ https://www.playstation.com/en-us/game...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more indie and other games:
> *The Vanishing of Ethan Carter* - Mikolai Stroinski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vanishing of Ethan Carter Soundtrack - Valley of the Blinding Mist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pyre (and Bastion, Transistor)* - Darren Korb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pyre Original Soundtrack - Downside Ballad
> 
> 
> Get the full OST at: http://store.supergiantgames.com/ Pyre on Steam: http://goo.gl/VGJMDN Pyre on PS4: https://goo.gl/wo36aq Note: We highly recommend playi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Neotokyo* - Ed Harrison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Harrison - Tachi [Neotokyo OST]
> 
> 
> 320 kbps Track # 7 Disc # 1 Jinrai Ed Harrison's http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/neotokyo/id308384942 and his website/blog http://ghostiq.com/wordpress/ Neo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anno 1404* (also 2070 and 1800)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANNO 1404: Soundtrack - When Cultures Meet
> 
> 
> Anno 1404 Venedig - Soundtrack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jazzy:
> *Cuphead* - Kristofer Maddigan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuphead OST - The King's Court [Music]
> 
> 
> Composers: Kris Maddigan StudioMDHR Entertainment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Diggs Nightcrawler* - Jim Fowler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diggsieland
> 
> 
> From the Diggs Nightcrawler soundtrack - recorded at AIR Lyndhurst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soundcloud.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronic and chiptune, but also pretty great:
> *Shovel Knight* - Jake Kaufman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shovel Knight OST - Strike the Earth! Plains of Passage
> 
> 
> Track 4 Artist - Jake Kaufman You can buy the official release of the soundtrack composed by Jake Kaufman at http://virt.bandcamp.com/album/shovel-knight-ori...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Super Meat Boy *(and Binding of Isaac, Necrodancer) - Danny Baranowsky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forest Funk (Ch 1 Light World)
> 
> 
> Provided to YouTube by TuneCoreForest Funk (Ch 1 Light World) · Danny BaranowskySuper Meat Boy! - Official Special Edition Soundtrack℗ 2014 Danny BaranowskyR...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com




Lot of great suggestions here! Cuphead, *Ni No Kuni 1/2*, a lot of the Japanese scores are fantastic. Huge Kondo fan, so this is right up my alley


----------



## BenG

pawelmorytko said:


> If you think that's hard you should try Sekiro...


 
I was actually thinking about it since it looked great but I think I'll just give up now haha


----------



## Billy Palmer

pawelmorytko said:


> If you think that's hard you should try Sekiro...


Never finished Sekiro, one day. Played and loved the all the other souls games!

ooh, another favourite:


----------



## Scamper

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> The Witcher 3 (+expansions) - Marcin Przybyłowicz, Mikołaj Stroiński, Percival



Let's also not forget Piotr Musiał @Pietro, who made some great tracks for the Blood and Wine expansion, which were pretty defining for that area, like "The Slopes of the Blessure".




BenG said:


> Lot of great suggestions here! Cuphead, *Ni No Kuni 1/2*, a lot of the Japanese scores are fantastic. Huge Kondo fan, so this is right up my alley



Yeah, compared to the western orchestrated soundtracks, the Japanese music feels pretty different and refreshing. Different orchestrations with quick, but appropriate changes of color and a different sounds, which feel more direct and upfront to me. I think Ni No Kuni does this all very well and this style of orchestration is something, that I'm aiming for now.


----------



## BenG

Scamper said:


> Let's also not forget Piotr Musiał @Pietro, who made some great tracks for the Blood and Wine expansion, which were pretty defining for that area, like "The Slopes of the Blessure".



Beautiful and didn't know this was Piotr! Very cool


----------



## Pietro

Thanks, @Scamper !

I think this list wouldn't be complete without the amazing noir styled "Heavy Rain", a Bafta winning score by Normand Corbeil.

- Piotr


----------



## BenG

Pietro said:


> Thanks, @Scamper !
> 
> I think this list wouldn't be complete without the amazing noir styled "Heavy Rain", a Bafta winning score by Normand Corbeil.
> 
> - Piotr



Wow, this is a great, emotional score and from a fellow Montrealer no less!! Amzing music. 
Thanks @Pietro!!


----------



## bosone

Monkey island 2!


----------



## Fry777

Let's not forget the great Frostpunk soundtrack, by @Pietro once again


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer

Scamper said:


> Let's also not forget Piotr Musiał @Pietro, who made some great tracks for the Blood and Wine expansion, which were pretty defining for that area, like "The Slopes of the Blessure".




Thank you! Of course, shout out to @Pietro for his amazing work!
First time I heard his music was in This War of Mine, that soundtrack really defined the bleak and depressing feeling of the game while having a certain haunting beauty..


----------



## I like music

d.healey said:


> Grim Fandango


Holy shit yes. This game oozed atmosphere. And the music, yum


----------



## I like music

BenG said:


> Geeez, was not expecting a full contemporary, orchestral work like that!!! What's the story behind this game/music? Hard to contemplate how such an amazing work made it's way into the media composing world...
> 
> Really, really cool.


As an 11yo I was floored by the game and the music. The whole ost is amazing. With and without the game.


----------



## Cathbad

All the way back to 2005 on the first Xbox, _Jade Empire, _music by Jack Wall. Magnificent game, superb music.


----------



## CT

That one takes me back!


----------



## retric

I can't believe no one mention Final Fantasy yet, but just to point something different There's Nier:Automata too


----------



## darcvision

1. harvest moon back to nature
2. suikoden 2
3. xenogears
4. chrono trigger
5. chrono cross
6. final fantasy 6
7. final fantasy 9
8. final fantasy 15
9. child of light
10. dark souls
11. dark souls 2
12. dark souls 3
13. bloodborne
14. i am setsuna
15. legend of zelda ocarina time
16. legend of zelda breath of the wild
17. ori and the blind forest
18. the elder scrolls v skyrim
19. trine 1
20. trine 2
21. xenoblade chronicles 
22. xenoblade chronicles 2
23. legend of mana
24. secret of mana
25. undertale
26. final fantasy tactics
27. atelier series
28. maplestory
29. ragnarok online
30. tactics ogre
31. nobunaga ambition
32. ni no kuni
33. brave fencer musashi
34. super mario 3d world
35. terranigma


----------



## Geoff Moore

Last of Us has an awesome modern cinematic soundtrack (with guitars!). Read Dead Redemption 2 has excellent music too. Both Ori games have breathtaking modern orchestral scores.

Oh, and of course...





bosone said:


> Monkey island 2!


x1000

I love me some oldies, Monkey Island 2 just has some of the best themes. Also Wind Waker.


----------



## Will Blackburn

Always loved this piece from World of Goo. Quite Danny Elfman esque




Second Nier Automata and Heavy Rain. Played Backbone Prologue the other day on steam and loved the Jazz Noir vibe, composed by the Dev as well which is always nice to see. 

Few other recentish one's i particularly liked - 

I Am Setsuna 
Child Of Light
Journey
Everyone's Gone To The Rapture
Remember Me


----------



## gtrwll

In my books, the all time greatest VGM score probably goes to Xenoblade Chronicles 2. Fantastic mix of different styles, and it’s something like 120 themes total in the game.


----------



## spacepluk

My all time favorite videogame music is Hyper Light Drifter by Disasterpeace. It’s mostly synths but beautifully orchestrated.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Wildstar, which included some tracking footage as a bonus, i.e. for systematic domination.


----------



## myfragileego

Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare has the most incredible soundtrack by Sarah Schachner. 
Destiny (the first game) has a really special soundtrack too.


----------



## Jorgakis

gtrwll said:


> In my books, the all time greatest VGM score probably goes to Xenoblade Chronicles 2. Fantastic mix of different styles, and it’s something like 120 themes total in the game.




Wow that's great! Seems to be a high quality production also. How could I overlook this...


----------



## thevisi0nary

Billy Palmer said:


> Lot's of my favourites are covered here now!
> 
> I'll add:




I am an obsessive fanboy over this soundtrack, it's amazing. I wish someone would do a suite of the whole thing live.


----------



## Rasoul Morteza

I am not sure if it has already been brought up here, but Jeff Van Dyck's works for Creative Assembly will be remembered as some of the greatest video game scoring ever in history, in my opinion.

Same with Yoko Shimomura, classically trained and a master theme composer.

Cheers


----------



## Dirtgrain

Deus Ex: Human Revolution:



It moves me.


----------



## gtrwll

Jorgakis said:


> Wow that's great! Seems to be a high quality production also. How could I overlook this...



It definitely is! I remember being awestruck throughout the game as it threw fantastic themes at me one after another. And it’s a perfect match with the visuals.


----------



## SzPeti42

Wow, there are some great recommendations in this topic, thank you all for sharing!

If I could choose one from the top of my head that wasn't already shared (happy to see the Witcher getting a nod, always great to see my Polish brothers represented!), I would choose Beyond Good and Evil by Christophe Héral. It had a huge effect on my life ever since it came out and it's just such a lovely, beautiful score, still waiting for that sequel, ~16 years later. Anybody else remember it? It was never a successful game, which is a shame.


----------



## jamieboo

Most of my favourites have already been mentioned, but a game score that I think is absolutely fantastic is Kingdom Come Deliverance by Jan Valta.
The main theme is very simple, but appropriate. But go beyond the title theme treatment and hear the variations he puts the theme through and how he combines it with other themes - brilliant! Even among the many wonderful game soundtracks out there I found this very refreshing!


----------



## MariGea

Apologies if it was mentioned already. With the "modern-like" sound few of these I know:

This one makes a hippie like me wanna go to war. (I have it in the car on repeat and put it when I go for groceries :D)




And this one, well I cried. A lot. And again. (My Shepard had a romance with Tali).


----------



## darkmagi250

I don't see any SoulCalibur on this thread. Here is is one my favorite tracks from SoulCalibur 3.


----------



## BenG

Nothing new to add, but just wanted to say what an absolute gold-mine this thread has been! Found so much great music in here and frankly amazed bu the quality of videogame music which is sorely under-appreciated. Thanks to all for the fantastic suggestions!!


----------



## Ivan M.

with upgraded sound:


----------



## dylanlabelle

Original Destiny and Monster Hunter (especially Tri) are some of the best ever made IMO.


----------



## CT

+1 to Destiny!


----------



## Snarp

Awesome list already, I was kind of surprised that most of my favorite game soundtracks were already mentioned on the first page!

But also surprisingly nobody has mentioned these so far:

Shadow of the Colossus (Kow Otani):


And ICO (Michiru Oshima):


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen




----------



## jeremiahpena

My #1 favorite game soundtrack. Unfortunately not well known due to how overlooked the game was.


----------



## Consona

When games had amazing memorable kickass tunes:


----------



## Uiroo

Henu said:


> Always World of Warcraft.


Yes, my personal favorite:


----------



## Henu

SO MUCH YES. My favourite expansion, favourite music and favourite sound. ^


----------



## gsilbers

Anything joris de man . I think he has the best sound in orchestral scores. I don’t like full orchestra scores and his stuff is the only I like.


----------

